

The Toxoplasma of Online Rage - s_kilk
http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/12/17/the-toxoplasma-of-rage/

======
s_kilk
After reading the article, I realized it's a repost of an article originally
published here. [1]

If I could, I would edit the submission url to point to the source article.

[1] [http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/12/17/the-toxoplasma-of-
rage/](http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/12/17/the-toxoplasma-of-rage/)

~~~
dang
Ok, url changed from [http://www.newstatesman.com/sci-tech/2015/01/peta-
ferguson-j...](http://www.newstatesman.com/sci-tech/2015/01/peta-ferguson-
jihad-doctor-who-rape-and-kitten-pics-toxoplasma-online-rage).

